# grasshopper in the yard



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

Big grasshopper visiting yesterday..










Cropped (click image for a larger version)


----------



## MichaelW (Jun 16, 2010)

Great shot. There have been just a few showing up around our place but haven't gotten a shot of one yet.


----------



## ChickoftheSea (May 14, 2009)

These are fantastic macros - great work!


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Great shot!


----------

